# help me...



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

my pigeons wont eat there greens and veges..... how do i get them to eat them.. someone told me that it isnt good to feed them just nuts and bird food.......


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeons will eat most anything to survive, but in order to help them maintain a healthy regimine, a good pigeon seed blend is suggested.Foys Pigeon Supply or any one of the other good mail outlets offer this and supplements for your pigeons. Places like Pet-Co also offer a pigeon-Dove mix.Your local Supermarket should sell a wild bird blend that is close to the "real thing".

Pigeons are like people, they have likes and dislikes.Some will give theirs greens, and others will play with it if nothing else.Occasionally I will chop up a strands of lettuce and add it to the seed dish.I do not feed mine nuts.As good treat and winter fattener, add black sunflower and safflower seeds.The nuts ...I save that for my squirrels!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Greens*

I put many different greens out. Wonder Jew, Dandy loins, Spinish, All forms of lettuce, Petite pea from the freezer dept., Some use dried greens like alfla. Others grass from the lawn as long as it is not sprayed with bug spray. Clean dish daily. Don't want them getting sick eating rotten greens. Don't force it. Just find out what they like.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Think we have to remember that wild pigeons (the wild Rock Doves/Pigeons) do take some green stuff like leaves, just as they take sone insects and tiny snails (in the breeding season), but they are primarily seed, grain and legume eaters. So, if they don't want greens, it's no big deal healthwise if they don't have them.

Like Victor says, a good proprietary pigeon mix is the best food for a pigeon, and maybe some raw, unsalted, small peanuts.

Our aviary pigeons enjoy lettuce, though quite a bit just gets thrown around. The ones who really tear into it and eat almost every bit they are given, are our wood pigeons and collared dove.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I wouldn't force the issue, as mine get spinach and little bits of other greens, they should only get a little, as a snack.

Pigeons eat seeds, grains, and legumes, that is their main source of food.Here is a website that shows a great pigeon seed, and also lists ingredients seperately, just click on ingredients on the bottom. It helps identify what each seed or grain is, and they do require this variety for optimum health.

http://purgrain.com/


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Try getting them a whole, fresh Kale...and set it down for threm and see if anyone eventually pecks at it.

If they see one doing it, soon they all will be doing it... 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the help and info 
will pigeon mix and a few fresh greens on the side be ok (changing the greens every day)


----------



## earlsmom (Dec 2, 2005)

*Greens*

Hi

I am new to pigeons but have raised canaries, finches, budgies, cocatiels..bunnies..you name it. Each animal is different just like people. I have found that if you offer something often enough they will get curious and try it..sort of like having your kids try "just one bite" of something new. They will also copy other birds, even different species. "place it and they will eat!" May take weeks or even months..Dads canary wouldn't touch my bird mash for 4 months..now he beeps at me every morning if I am not hoppin to fast enough! Good luck!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Too..I tried mine out awhile back on a kind of thin matteed Sea Weed that comes in a circular shape maybe nine inches across, three layers, but it looks like one layer...comes in a square cellophane package that has Oriental writeing on it...costs a buck in Oriental markets...and...

I just tear and shred it up with my fingers and it ALL gets eaten and fast, too. They all love it..!


Good source of Vitamine "A" and some other nice things for them.

I like it too, so it makes a nice snack for me also.

Has about no Sodium...

If there are any Oriental Markets near you...you might try it for your Birds.

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

*thanks*

thank you all for helping me, i will try your tips and see if they work......


----------

